# Old CRT monitor not working with the macbook. Wrong Hz?



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

It basically shows static like a TV that needs tuning. 
Other old CRT monitors have worked with this macbook and adaptor and the monitor in question seems to work fine with an old PC.
Is there anything I can do to make them match up, or is it back to the thriftstore for me?


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hang on, aren't macbooks all DVI? Your monitor will most likely be VGA!!
Get an adapter if you havent already. If that doesnt work, then I would suggest just throwing it in the bin. Newer CRT's are ok, but anything thats more then 10 years old just isnt worth keeping.
James


----------

